

MySQL Diehard vs. NoSQL Fanboi: The Animated Movie - Ainab
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/09/an-amusing-take-mysql-diehard.php

======
byoung2
Nice...I'm actually going to try using /dev/null as a data store. It should
net me some significant speed gains!

